# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Alternate Reality Fender Tenor Tele

## Huck

There have been a few for sale on Reverb lately and more pre-orders.

Saw an online review today @ Reverb.  Not very flattering.

*"Reviewer: Bob R.

Great idea, so-so execution
Verified purchase
Nov 11, 2019

Good points: nice finish, pickups (they sound very good).

Bad points: Worst setup and fretwork I've ever seen on a Fender-brand instrument - sharp fret ends, poorly leveled frets, insanely high nut slots. I don't know how quality control let this get out of the factory."*

I'll have to wait and see.
Huck

----------


## Huck

Received the following email from Fender today:

_"HURRY - GET YOUR ALTERNATE REALITY TENOR TELE® BEFORE IT'S GONE

Great news! Your Alternate Reality Tenor Tele® is available and ready to ship. Place your order NOW, as products sell out quickly.
Alternate Reality Tenor Tele®
ORDER NOW
Want your gear right away? Take advantage of our expedited shipping options. You'll be plugged in and playing in no time.
Have questions? We're here to help.
Contact the FMIC Consumer Relations Department at (800) 856-9801 or email us at consumerrelations@fender.com.
Thank you for choosing Fender Musical Instruments!"_

The link (https://shop.fender.com/en-US/electr...yEmail_Clicked) gave the capability to order  the Fiesta Red only online. Called Consumer Relations and was told that only the Fiesta Red is available to order directly from Fender.

----------


## Verne Andru

> The link (https://shop.fender.com/en-US/electr...yEmail_Clicked) gave the capability to order  the Fiesta Red only online. Called Consumer Relations and was told that only the Fiesta Red is available to order directly from Fender.


If this comes [straight from Fender to customer] with a crappy setup then everyone has a right to gripe at Fender's poor QC.

----------


## Huck

> The link (https://shop.fender.com/en-US/electr...yEmail_Clicked) gave the capability to order  the Fiesta Red only online. Called Consumer Relations and was told that only the Fiesta Red is available to order directly from Fender.


All colors now appearing available online.

----------


## Huck

Butterscotch Blonde arrived yesterday.

 Fit and finish is great. No issues with the frets. Translucent finish shows wood grain.

Sounds great.

Fender F610 Mini Stratocaster gig bag is nice.

Headstock is tiny, will not fit on a Hercules stand or wall hook.

----------

Chip Stewart, 

fox, 

kmmando, 

mojocaster, 

tkdboyd, 

Verne Andru, 

wololoco

----------


## Verne Andru

Nice.

The above link now redirects to Fender's online store. The "Alternate Reality" section of their website doesn't have an entry for the tenor. Someone in another thread said Fender is making another batch after the first run sold out, so I wonder why they're being so weird. If peeps want one, take orders and gear up production. This on-again-off-again stuff is beyond odd.

----------


## Huck

Thanks Verne,

I was always under the impression that it was a limited run.

From Fender:
https://www.fender.com/articles/gear...reality-series

...Alternate Reality Series, a limited-edition run of models where multiple Fender design clues are mixed and matched within a single instrument.

"The Alternate Reality Series continues our recent tradition of creating limited runs of uniquely compelling guitars with interesting body styles and tonal configurations," said Fender Vice President of Electric Guitars, Basses and Amplifiers Max Gutnik. 

I would think a limited edition would be what 500 guitars? A thousand?

It is showing here: https://shop.fender.com/en-US/electr...rnate-reality/

Thanks again, 
Huck

----------


## Chip Stewart

> Butterscotch Blonde arrived yesterday.
> 
>  Fit and finish is great. No issues with the frets. Translucent finish shows wood grain.
> 
> Sounds great.
> 
> Fender F610 Mini Stratocaster gig bag is nice.
> 
> Headstock is tiny, will not fit on a Hercules stand or wall hook.


Beautiful guitar!  Thanks for posting.

It's also listed on the Fender website in the Telecaster section.

https://shop.fender.com/en-US/electr...rs/telecaster/

----------


## dan in va

It doesn't seem like good business sense to redesign and tool up for a completely different size, unlike anything else Fender makes, only to make one short limited run.  Even tho CNC programming is used, there is also the bridge and two pickups that requires tooling.  So i'm hoping the next run, and the one after that won't be a long time in hitting the streets.

----------


## Verne Andru

I found it in the telecaster section - thanks for the link Chip/Huck - but doesn't show in the original link on my machine.

Thanks Huck, I wasn't aware it was a limited run. That said, they don't seem to be mentioning that on their site that I can find.

----------


## Huck

> Thanks Huck, I wasn't aware it was a limited run. That said, they don't seem to be mentioning that on their site that I can find.


I probably spend too much time reading on the web. :Smile: 

Having followed both the Parallel Universe Collection and the Alternate Reality Series - they're both limited-edition runs. Thought this was always stated as such.

It may make some sense to Fender to make a limited edition guitar that people will gobble up and sell them to every one who wants a tenor guitar now. Instead of continuing to sell dozens a year afterwards. Let's face it the tenor guitar community is rather small compared to the 6 string market.

They could be using this series as a barometer for future sales. None of my business really I'm just happy I got the guitar. I was diligent, cultivated my options and we'll see what the future holds.

Heck, I just wanted to post some pictures and be proud of my new guitar. Now I'm hypothesizing Fender corporate policies. They should pay me as a spokesman. :Grin: 

Huck

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## Double Z

> Butterscotch Blonde arrived yesterday.
> 
>  Fit and finish is great. No issues with the frets. Translucent finish shows wood grain.
> 
> Sounds great.
> 
> Fender F610 Mini Stratocaster gig bag is nice.
> 
> Headstock is tiny, will not fit on a Hercules stand or wall hook.


Congrats on snagging one. Looks beautiful and I am glad it sounds great. 

ZZ

----------


## mojocaster

... I still want one...

----------


## Verne Andru

I hope it's a huge success and they do more.

Since it's listed as one of their standard Telecaster offerings, and is no longer referenced as part of the alternate reality series, is it possible they plan on keeping it around? Not sure the quantity of the first run, but selling out that quickly has gotta be saying something to somebody.

----------

Chip Stewart, 

kmmando

----------


## dan in va

It may help if folks went to the Fender Telecaster web page and clicked the "notify me when available" box.  Listing the Tenor Tele with the Telecasters might be a good sign from our friends at Fender.

----------


## Huck

> It may help if folks went to the Fender Telecaster web page and clicked the "notify me when available" box.  Listing the Tenor Tele with the Telecasters might be a good sign from our friends at Fender.


Good idea Dan! That's how I received the email mentioned in #2 above. I know you really want one. Good luck to you.

----------


## mojocaster

I'm so tempted to say, Take my money, already, but I already bought a parlor guitar, two mandolins and two octave mandolins this month... maybe next month  :Wink:

----------


## kmmando

Anyone in Europe/UK seen one? They are listed on Thomann, and Guitar Guitar have had my deposit since August …. but no sign of any yet???

----------


## Smurts

I ordered from Thomann months ago, for an August delivery, it was then updated to November and then they sent me an email that its delayed until mid February next year! Very frustrating but hopefully worth it...

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Thanks! I suppose it's not that far away now ….

----------


## Huck

> I ordered from Thomann months ago, for an August delivery, it was then updated to November and then they sent me an email that its delayed until mid February next year! Very frustrating but hopefully worth it...


I have a pre-order with Sweetwater Sound for the Lake Placid Blue.  Originally told beginning of August, then mid September, then mid October, then beginning of November switched to mid November, then beginning of December. Still waiting. I'd say we are closer to mid December now. Not Sweetwater's fault - they have been great with communicating with me. Obviously the supplying of guitars from Fender has been discussed enough so I wait patiently.

I ordered the Butterscotch Blonde from Chicago Music Exchange at the end of July - original estimated delivery date was mid September.

I hope you and Kevin both get your guitars by mid February.  I am quite happy with the Butterscotch Blonde. Great feel and sound. It is my first "real" electric tenor guitar so I don't have anything to judge it on. Squire Mini conversions prior. I couldn't be happier with the quality. Chicago Music Exchange did a good job before sending it out.

Cheers,
Huck

----------

kmmando

----------


## dan in va

Fender emailed me today to say they're back in stock, so i touched the trigger.  Would've rather given a store the business but nobody i contacted was interested.  i hope it's a nice one.  Thanks to all y'all who posted video and info.  Even tho joining the Cafe was free, i knew it was going to be expensive down the road.  :Smile:

----------

Gunnar, 

kmmando

----------


## mojocaster

There's one on Reverb. I have nothing to do with the sale, nor do I know anything about it. Just figured I"d mention it.

----------


## Huck

> Fender emailed me today to say they're back in stock, so i touched the trigger.  Would've rather given a store the business but nobody i contacted was interested.  i hope it's a nice one.  Thanks to all y'all who posted video and info.  Even tho joining the Cafe was free, i knew it was going to be expensive down the road.


Glad to hear Dan. Did Fender say when you can expect it?

----------


## dan in va

Hi Huck.  The FedEx info says Thursday the 19th but also says the only thing done was the shipping order.  It would be nice if their tracking system was more up to date...or maybe it is what it is.  I like to see some wood grain, so butterscotch is the closest thing they had to my favorite mid-50's blonde with white PG.  I hope it's a good'un.  Thanks for asking -- how's yours doing?

----------

Gunnar

----------


## Huck

Hey Dan,

Still loving the Blonde!

Fiesta Red showed up Saturday - I let it acclimate for a day and didn't get into playing it too much, so I can't comment on the sound yet.

Once again, Chicago Music Exchange did a good job before it went out the door. They include a checklist card of what they go over and I am satisfied with everything so far.

The Fiesta Red finish is opaque. Kind of a faded red, a little pinkish maybe - "tomato soup" color. At first I was indifferent, but it grew on me quickly. My daughter will like it.

Great fit and finish again - no flaws on the outside - intonation a little better than the blonde. I will set it up when I change strings. Slack keyed it to open G (DGBD)with the stock strings and had just a little fun before life got in the way of me playing.

Thanks for asking! Hope you are as satisfied as I am, when your's arrives.



Best of luck,
Huck

----------

Chip Stewart, 

Gunnar, 

kmmando, 

Verne Andru

----------


## Huck



----------

Gunnar, 

kmmando

----------


## dan in va

Huck - I've always liked the Feista Red color pictured.  It would've been my first choice, but I like to see some wood grain. 
Has the lack of a string tree been an issue?

----------

Gunnar

----------


## Huck

> Huck - I've always liked the Fiesta Red color pictured.  It would've been my first choice, but I like to see some wood grain. 
> Has the lack of a string tree been an issue?


The Fiesta Red certainly has grown on me this week. I think the red just gets me fired up. The pickguard is more creamy than minty to me. It looks great. The Blonde has more of that quintessential Telecaster look.

Lack of a string tree on the two highest strings has not been an issue for me. I tried to include a few pictures that show the break angle. I'm not sure I am as qualified a player as Baron to determine if it needs more. Perhaps you can let us know after you get yours. 

Hope yours is on-time for you tomorrow and arrives set-up from Fender to your satisfaction. I also hope you enjoy your guitar as much as I'm enjoying mine. Looking forward to your thoughts after it arrives.

Happy Holidays!

Huck

----------


## creebobby

Hello!
I signed up here to join in on this thread.
I got a butterscotch blonde tenor tele from Chicago Music Exchange.
I love it!
So much that I ordered a fiesta red one from Fender.  I messaged with Fender and they said the run is done and there only a few fiesta red copies left for sale.
They also said the remaining tenor Teles are currently awaiting inspection and will ship out once thats done.

----------

Gunnar, 

Verne Andru

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

> I messaged with Fender and they said the run is done and there only a few fiesta red copies left for sale.



As in they have made as many as they are going to and have stopped production?

Thanks,
Baron

----------

Gunnar

----------


## creebobby

Yes, thats what they told me in live chat:

Chat started: 2019-12-13 05:54 PM UTC

(05:54:18 PM) Jacob: Hello, is the Alternate Reality Tenor Tele in Lake Placid Blue going to be back in stock?
(05:54:22 PM) *** Justin joined the chat ***
(05:56:27 PM) Justin: the Alternate Reality series are limited and production has ended.
(05:56:40 PM) Justin: I did check that color and it doesn't look like we are expecting any more.
(05:57:02 PM) Jacob: It looks like the fiesta red is the only example still in stock?
(05:57:25 PM) Jacob: How many more of those are there?
(05:57:38 PM) Justin: Yes those are still available for purchase and I can sell you one of those if you'd like but the others you would have to seek out on the open market.
(05:58:08 PM) Justin: only a few.
(05:58:16 PM) Justin: of the Fiesta Red

----------

Baron Collins-Hill, 

Gunnar

----------


## Huck

Hi Jacob & welcome to the forum. Thanks for all of the information.

Our friends in Europe are still awaiting shipments. Any chance you can expound on your statement?




> They also said the remaining tenor Teles are currently awaiting inspection and will ship out once that’s done.


Thanks again,
Huck

P.S. Cool website.

----------

Gunnar

----------


## creebobby

Thanks Huck!

I called Fender to ask about the status of my Fiesta Red order because I hadn't gotten any tracking info.  I got an email reply:

From Fender:

Dec 16, 11:48 MST

Hi Jacob,

Thanks for contacting us today.
I reached out to our facility regarding your order. 
They informed me that the Tenor Teles are currently awaiting inspection and will ship out as soon as they're confirmed and through inspection.

Best Regards

----------


## creebobby

So between the chat and the email I take it to mean that they have concluded production on these (they were announced as limited for 2019 after all) and the rest of the Tenor Teles are all built but awaiting final inspection before shipping.

Also, I sent an email asking Fender if they could give me final production numbers on the tenor tele, and also if:

1.  A person could order a tenor tele from the Custom Shop, and if so, if it could be a standard custom shop build or if it would have to be a (more expensive) Master Build?
2.  Could a Fender Retailer order a batch of Fender Special Run Tenor Teles to certain specs?

I for one would love to see a MIM FSR tenor esquire with vintage Kluson style staggered tuners, thin skin nitro white blonde finish, ash body, tele style saddles, one ply bakelite pick guard, special four pole Fender Noiseless bridge pickup . . . well I could go on!

----------

Gunnar

----------


## Huck

> ...I sent an email asking Fender if they could give me final production numbers on the tenor tele...


I'd love to know that as well.  

I have one serial number in the 5500's and one in the 800's. So no rhythm or reason there; probably total production from the plant.

----------


## creebobby

I started a Facebook group for Tenor Tele owners, if anyone is interested:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/5801...903/?ref=share

----------

Gunnar

----------


## Verne Andru

> I sent an email asking Fender if:
> 
> 1.  A person could order a tenor tele from the Custom Shop, and if so, if it could be a standard custom shop build or if it would have to be a (more expensive) Master Build?
> 2.  Could a Fender Retailer order a batch of Fender Special Run Tenor Teles to certain specs?


If they say yes, can you please ask if you can get the fret marker moved from the 9th to the 10th fret where it's supposed to be?

Years back when I approached the Custom Shop about a Jag Tenor I was told they couldn't because they never made a tenor before. That argument goes in the toilet with the Tenor Tele.

If Fender ceases production of what appears to be an in-demand hot new product, they hereby forfeit any and all future whining rights about lost and/or poor business.

BTW, welcome to the Cafe and may you get many years of enjoyment from your new Tenor Tele.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## creebobby

Good news!  I heard back from Fender and have some production numbers!  Also, I got a shipping notification for my fiesta red Tenor Tele so the last of them should all be shipping out soon.

From Fender:

I searched our records and here are the current numbers for each version of the Tenor Tele. 
These may include prototypes and sample guitars as well.

Fiesta Red = 178
Butterscotch Blonde = 268
Lake Placid Blue = 236

We don't handle Custom Shop builds directly so I can't say indefinitely regarding your question. 
For more details on Custom Shop pricing, options, and turn around time you can contact any of the dealers on this link:
http://www.fendercustomshop.com/dealers/
They are the ones who facilitate these orders.

We don't do one-off FSR runs, so a custom spec request for this wouldn't be possible at this time.

Enjoy and have a great 2020!

----------

Gunnar, 

Verne Andru

----------


## Verne Andru

Thanks creebobby.

With NAMM happening in a matter of weeks, I await new Fender announcements with great anticipation.

----------


## Huck

> With NAMM happening in a matter of weeks, I await new Fender announcements with great anticipation.


With the apparent success of the Tenor Tele, could a Tenor Strat be in the future based on the Squier Mini? :Wink:

----------

Gunnar

----------


## Verne Andru

> With the apparent success of the Tenor Tele, could a Tenor Strat be in the future based on the Squier Mini?


That would make the most sense but sense doesn't always prevail. All they'd have to do is rework the headstock as the body is already shrunk to an appropriate size and the neck scaling is done. They've done the pickups (which sound great) and I'm not sure the whammy bar is really necessary.

Fingers crossed...

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

Thanks for those production numbers, very interesting!

I bought a sheet of bakelite with intentions of having some pickguards made, I can keep anyone in the loop if they are interested in going in on the project with me. Not a huge fan of the three ply black guards on the butterscotch.

Thanks,
Baron

----------


## kmmando

Anyone in the UK got one yet????

----------


## creebobby

> I bought a sheet of bakelite with intentions of having some pickguards made, I can keep anyone in the loop if they are interested in going in on the project with me. Not a huge fan of the three ply black guards on the butterscotch.
> Thanks,
> Baron


Baron, Id be interested in one with the pickup cutout, and one with no pickup cutout, Esquire style.

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

Cool, I’ll keep you posted!

There’s a lake placid and a butterscotch on reverb now.

----------


## Huck

> Anyone in the UK got one yet????


Kevin don't give up hope. I just got off the phone with Zzsounds here in the US, they said the word from Fender is the second week in January. So getting them to Europe in February kind of fits that time frame. 

I would think that they included all pre-orders in those production numbers; 682 is a lot of guitars. That might be a gross rationalization but I'm hopeful.

Cheers and Happy Holidays, 
Huck

----------

kmmando

----------


## mojocaster

> Cool, I’ll keep you posted!
> 
> There’s a lake placid and a butterscotch on reverb now.



Ha! Fellow Mainer, I was gonna post the same. You beat me to it  :Smile:

----------


## kmmando

Thanks Huck, fingers crossed!

----------


## Huck

> Theres a lake placid and a butterscotch on reverb now.


Also a used Fiesta Red one in mint condition the seller was originally asking $799.  :Disbelief: 

https://reverb.com/item/30636672-fen...ic-guitar-2019

----------


## gretschbigsby

This ebay dealer has been selling them over the last two days-- three to my count.  I bought one!  There is still one for sale I think

https://www.ebay.com/usr/dextermusic...p2047675.l2559

----------


## Huck

Congratulations gretschbigsby. Hope you enjoy. What color? 

You're only the 5th Cafe member to say you got one. There were over a hundred resplies to the announcement of the Tenor Tele at the NAMM show thread, but thus far few purchases. The dot at the nineth fret must be the deal breaker? 

Happy Holidays! 
Huck

----------


## Verne Andru

> There were over a hundred resplies to the announcement of the Tenor Tele at the NAMM show thread, but thus far few purchases. The dot at the nineth fret must be the deal breaker?


Availability has been sketchy at best, which may be off-putting to some. In an effort to coerce Fender to move the fret marker I'd say yes to it being a deal-breaker but the reality is my "tenor" is a 6-string guitar tuned to 5ths so I've learned to adapt. That said, If I'm going to put out the coin for a "real" tenor I'd be hard pressed to pony up for something that's going to annoy me like the misplaced fret marker does.

The deal breaker for me is that it is a tele. I don't like tele's. I started playing at a time when "real" guitar players didn't play telecasters. They were the domain of fake cowboys playing bad country music. I know that's changed over the years, but old habits die hard  :Smile: . I do applaud Fender for nailing the Tenor Tele - it's an excellently executed tenor Telecaster that I'm sure it will have great appeal to those that don't mind telecasters. Now it's time to move on to the Tenor Strat and the short-scale Tenor Jaguar (with the fret marker at the 10th) - those are what I'm waiting for.




> Happy Holidays!


Same to you and everyone at the Cafe!

----------


## Huck

> I started a Facebook group for Tenor Tele owners, if anyone is interested.


Hi Jacob,

I visited your Facebook page. Your guitar looks great with the brass saddle modification. I really like it! In my opinion it really improves on the look of the guitar. Can you please comment on the effect(s) it had?

After you put on the single ply bakelite pickguard, it is going to look classic. 

Also, if you build a Tenor Esquire, please share pictures. I will be envious.  :Grin: 

Thanks,
Huck

----------


## Guilhem74

New to this forum, I'm based in Germany and have placed an order for the Lake Placid Blue version by Thomann in August. As for many of you, I received all possible tentative delivery dates without any confirmation. I was first told in September, then November, then 'unknown delivery date'. Frustrating, but Thomann is only forwarding the scarce information at their disposal. I then tried contacting Fender, got a message from a nice fellow telling me that I should keep checking their website for any changes. So, I've been eagerly connecting to their webpage on an almost daily basis, only to get further frustrated… I'm glad I found this group where I have found the most interesting and relevant information about my coveted new toy. Cheers from Berlin!!!!!

----------

fox, 

Verne Andru

----------


## dan in va

Being late to the party, I didn't start looking for one until a month or so ago.  By that time the dealers had stopped taking orders and those I spoke with had no interest in trying to get one and referred me to contact Fender directly.  This seems like a strange way to do business, but maybe it has something to do with Fender carrying so much debt.  Fender contacted me a few days after I got on their email list, so I ordered one in butterscotch straightaway and it arrived Friday.

I surely am a  Telecaster guy, as the list of great players seems endless and it's the guitar that started the whole thing.  Yes, it's more like a pickup truck than sports car, but one with light weight ash body and good pickups can get you into a groove and give tone like nothing else can (James Burton - red or paisley Tele, Don Rich, Roy Buchanan, Danny Gatton, Brent Mason, etc.).  A heavy Tele is a totally different animal that sounds really hard to me, instead of the pop and resonance with an amazing tonal spectrum, so it's understandable why that sound isn't appealing to many.  Like mandolin, this 4 string is just the ticket for my trigger finger injury.  My expectations are not that of a custom shop number, but a 5 bill MIM player, so no anticipointment this time out.

The butterscotch shows some wood grain and is my second favorite Fender color, after the mid-late '50's blonde with white pick guard.  There was once a '52 reissue in the house and this number doesn't really compare.  The U shape neck works with this narrow neck and the neck PU is aligned under the strings better than the bridge PU.  The string spacing is odd, with too much space at the sides of the neck, so it will likely get a new nut someday.  The saddles could've been spaced better and don't allow the strings to be moved, so some old school Strat saddles may find their way replace them.  The 9th fret position marker is not a good thing.  The peg head is disproportionately small to the body size.  The tuner spindles are too tall and the string holes are too high, but they seem functional so far and would benefit from a string tree.  I would've liked to see a scale in the neighborhood of 20".  The alder body has nice grain, is a bit thinner than a real Tele (more like a G&L ASAT), and gives its good overall balance and weight.

So, all this stuff seemed to jump off the computer screen at me, and there were no surprises.  Even tho Fender chose not to get it right, it's still worth it to me and is a good companion to their Mandostrat.  To have everything done the way I'd like would require a custom build.  Being what it is, it's a lot of fun to mess with and seems to beg to be chicken picked.  There's been great music played on lesser axes, that's for sure.

It didn't take long to set up...nut filing, truss rod adjusting, restringing to octave mandolin pitch, and setting intonation.  But I expected this and still like it and overall am satisfied enough.

My guess is that Fender will make them as long as they sell enough, like the Mandostrat.  So patience, 5 bills and persistence will eventually pay off.

----------


## Verne Andru

> By that time the dealers had stopped taking orders and those I spoke with had no interest in trying to get one and referred me to contact Fender directly.  This seems like a strange way to do business, but maybe it has something to do with Fender carrying so much debt.


The whole industry is saddled with debt. The bigger problem for dealers, and one of the big causes of Fender's debt, is channel stuffing - i.e. you have to continually take new product whether you can sell them or not and you can't discount your dead inventory or you lose your ability to carry the franchise. Fender keeps making guitars that the dealers can't move which drives them out of business. Fender isn't the only one guilty of this as it applies to Gibson, PRS and others. My respect goes to Rickenbacker who only make product to order. That means they constantly have a backorder log, but dealers get what they want and can sell. Since Fender released this as a different product line, dealers can choose to carry them or not if they qualify, but I'm sure many of them don't have a clue what a tenor is anyway. It's a niche market at best.




> I surely am a  Telecaster guy, as the list of great players seems endless and it's the guitar that started the whole thing.  Yes, it's more like a pickup truck than sports car, ... (James Burton - red or paisley Tele, Don Rich, Roy Buchanan, Danny Gatton, Brent Mason, etc.).


Not sure how old you are but for me coming up in the 50s and 60s things were quite a bit different than today. There was a time when all there was was telecasters so if you wanted to play, that's what you played. There was also an overwhelming amount of really bad country music. Since that's about all that was playing on TV and radio, if you wanted a career in music you got a tele and a cowboy hat or you didn't play, hence all the fake cowboys.

All the players you've noted are primarily country players - and good ones at that if you like country music. All the teles I've seen Mason, who is no slouch, play have humbuckers so they really don't count. John 5 also plays telecaster-shaped guitars. In an interview he noted the same fake cowboys on radio and TV playing teles as leading him to believe that was the only type of guitar there was, but his are only a telecaster in shape.

Rock and roll changed things up. Single-coil tones were/are anemic for that type of music, which is where I'm coming from, and by the time you have your amp cranked to the point of distortion the single-coil hum is so overwhelming it ruins the vibe.

Like I said, if you're into country and that country-twang-thang, Fender pretty much nailed it with the Tenor Tele. If you're doing rock and roll and etc. the usual telecaster problems apply to the tenor tele.

----------


## gretschbigsby

> Congratulations gretschbigsby. Hope you enjoy. What color?


Lake Placid Blue.  They had Butterscotch, but I've always been a sucker for the custom colors.

Had an interesting conversation with the store.  He said that the alternative reality Fenders sit on the wall forever but that they can't keep the tenors in stock-- he has more coming in after the new year in red.  Interestingly, some of the coworkers wondered about why he was ordering so many tenors, thinking that they would be hard to sell, but he has been proved prophetic!

----------

Harley Marty, 

kmmando, 

Verne Andru

----------


## dan in va

Verne - My teen years were in the '70's.  You likely know most of this stuff, but this is where I'm coming from.  After missing the country you speak of and my not getting the revelation until the '80's and '90's, I avoided lots of stuff and went straight to what still pulls my trigger today.  Some wonderful local players directed my ears in tone and taste, and I would always go see Danny Gatton play when he came to town.

Danny played so many kinds of music so well and I started paying attention to the stuff he liked and was surprised to enjoy the picking of "Thumbs" Carlisle and the great Western swing players; and his stint with Roger Miller opened another door.  His rockabilly got my attention first, but then he would take off on a tune and I would hear parts of unrelated tunes mixed in, such as "Goldrush" and the theme form "Dragnet" and it all worked so well.  Then there he was doing Buddy Holly in New Orleans style and the first Southern Rock that I ever liked.  Danny and Roy Buchanan were good friends and also said he got a lot of stuff from James Burton - another door got opened.  And he was actually best live.

I guess it was Michael Lewis that first opened up my ears to good Tele tones.  As a teenager, he played rhythm guitar for Chuck Berry on a tour with the Rolling Stones.  It turns out that Chuck is a fine country player that never recorded country, and he often played country licks with a rock beat, crossing over between major and minor pentatonic scales.  Mike taught me a whole lot of stuff about music when he had the music store in town.  Among other things, he's a good rockabilly upright bassman and pedal steel player.  He passed the store onto another knowledgeable, fine old school guitarist before leaving town to take a job with Fender and graduating from phone sales to VP.  The early reissue Strats and Teles sounded so good thru his tweed Deluxe and outboard reverb unit...gotta love that Tele combination.

I've always liked Ricky Skaggs for bluegrass, so he got my attention later when his recording contract only let him play country for those years.  Turns out that "Picky Ricky" is particular about stuff like amps, mic's and such.  His Brit Tele player, Ray Flacke also got my attention.

James Burton did a lot of studio work for lots of different singers; from Sinatra to Haggard to Emmylou Harris' Hot Band.  Having not listening to Merle much, I figured that James knew what he was talking about when he mentioned how Merle wrote so many beautiful melodies.  Yep, how true.  The original chicken picker.

Brent Mason.  Yeah, he plays other guitars now, but I just can't seem to get past the first 6 or so Alan Jackson ablums when he used that gray Tele with the Tele style bridge, Strat middle and mini HB in the neck.  And most of those tones that drive my ears crazy involve the switch pointing toward the bridge.  My favorite chicken picker.

All this to say that somehow I bypassed the unappealing cliche Tele picking in country and got hooked up with what I think is really good twangy guitar.  There's a robust, popping sound with amazing highs.  This Tenor Tele is the closest 4 string  thing commercially available that gives a nod to a decent Telecaster...at least that I can afford.(!)

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## Verne Andru

dan in va - I hear you and thanks for sharing.

My relatives had farms when I was growing up and I spent my summers there so I know what a "real" cowboy is having rode horses and corralled and milked lots of cattle - the stuff on TV and radio was nowhere near reality which is prolly a big reason for my distaste.

The neat thing about music, and guitars and mandolins, is there's something for everyone. I lean towards fusion, jazz, prog rock and the such. My current listening is bands like Porcupine Tree, A Perfect Circle and Tool which tend to be about as far away from country as you can get. Mike Stern, a great fusion jazz player, plays a signature tele-shaped Yamaha, but it has humbuckers so it's another of those telecaster-shaped objects.

While it may not come across as such, I readily admit to having owned and loved a telecaster. I had a Fender Aerodyne Telecaster for quite a number of years. To me it fixed most of the things I didn't like about teles - comfort cut body, rocking P90 neck pickup and great neck profile (teles tend to be baseball bats). It was a great guitar but I moved it along as it just didn't get the play time it deserved.



I'm so happy for everyone who has snagged and are enjoying their Tenor Teles. For me, I'll pass until a tenor comes along that presses all my buttons.

----------


## dan in va

Verne - I appreciate your post and the direction you've taken.  Both my folks grew up on farms in the Shenandoah Valley during the Great Depression, and there are a bunch of cousins who still farm close by.  I've always loved lots of quality time with fence, hay, cattle, chickens, thistles, groundhogs and so on.  The citified country music these days doesn't really fit that life as I know it (however, there is bluegrass that does), so I don't relate as well to a lot of the genre.  That said, there's so much wonderful music that's played on so many instruments these days, but I'm not wired for all of it...just a few things.

Nice looking Tele in the pic.  Your ideal tenor may be just around the corner.  I hope it does soon so you can tell us about it here.

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## Verne Andru

We used to call them "drugstore cowboys":

Definition of drugstore cowboy

1 : one who wears cowboy clothes but has had no experience as a cowboy

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dict...store%20cowboy

----------


## gretschbigsby

This is a thread started at the Unofficial Martin Guitar Forum in 2007.  It is still going.  Martin players like their Teles.  

https://umgf.com/telecaster-obsession-t1838.html

That the tenor tele is a tele is something that attracted me to it.  Being in college in the 80's, a lot of jangle pop was Tele based-- especially if you couldn't afford a Rickenbacker. From Rock to Country to New Wave to Jazz to R&B, somebody has used a Tele to great effect.  They aren't for everybody but it really is a pretty versatile tool.

----------


## mojocaster

I do 300 gigs a year - 299 of them with a Crook Telecaster  :Wink:

----------

gretschbigsby

----------


## bbcee

Two things, only tangentially related to tenors:
1) My first electric guitar was a blonde 70's Tele. It was the epitomy of how bad a guitar could be-heavy, badly set up, the works. But I still love the color & may pop for one of those butterscotches.

2) I recently revisited the first several Tom Petty albums for a week or two (being a 70s teen like @dan in va, they were in permanent rotation). If you want to hear a Broadcaster going at full tilt, Mike Campbell's your man. He of course plays lots of guitars, but that sound defined those early albums for me.

----------

gretschbigsby

----------


## Huck

> We used to call them "drugstore cowboys":
> 
> Definition of drugstore cowboy
> 
> 1 : one who wears cowboy clothes but has had no experience as a cowboy
> 
> https://www.merriam-webster.com/dict...store%20cowboy


Hank Williams, Bill Monroe, Bob Wills, Marty Stuart... Pretty much everyone in country music besides George Strait and Chris LeDoux.

I call them legends, not drugstore cowboys.

----------

Scotter

----------


## mojocaster

Hank had the posture of a dang question mark - I don't think his back would have taken kindly to riding a horse, the poor guy!

----------


## dan in va

Alternative names for posers can be such a regional and cultural thing.  For example, Southern humor isn't always in context with our Northern friends, and vice versa.  I've always liked the "big hat, no cattle line".  And it's usually a good thing when folks simply are who they are.  I can think of quite a few great pickers who aren't in the habit of wearing a head cover on stage.  My favorite twangers seem to let their Telecasters do the talkin' for 'em most of the time and tend to be pretty humble about it.

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## creebobby

Thanks Huck,
The brass saddles with adapters sound great.  They add complexity compared to the strat saddles.

I got a set of six tele style mini brass saddles and tried them today.
They sounded very sharp and clear and I didnt like them, so I put the two big brass saddles and adapters back on.

Maybe theres some magic in making two strings share a saddle?

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

I'm headed to NAMM in a few weeks. Happy to drop by Fender's booth to ask about Tele tenors. When I did last year I got blank stares and shrugs of "we have one of those, really?" from several people working their rather large space with hundreds of instruments, yet others claimed to have actually spotted at least one at that booth at the show. I'll try to gather specs at least, assuming I can actually find it.

----------

gretschbigsby, 

kmmando, 

Scotter, 

Verne Andru

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

There's at least one at Melodee Music in Sterling, VA. I was picking up the El Ray mandolin, and the sales guys brought it up. Not my thing,  and NFI.

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

I know this is off track but I'd love Godin to do a tenor Fifth Avenue archtop... I was hoping fender's interest might lead to such things

----------

kmmando

----------


## dan in va

creebobby and Huck - i'm not a facebook guy but am very interested in the brass saddle mod you're talking about.  Does it require more holes in the Tenor Tele tail piece?  Info/source/pics/etc would be greatly appreciated.  A pair from Armadillo Guitars made for the Mandostrat worked out really well..

----------

kmmando

----------


## Shaqattack

I just received a notice from Chicago Music Exchange this afternoon that mine was just shipped. It was a pre-order from August so hopefully anyone else waiting should have theirs soon too. Really stoked about it!

----------

kmmando

----------


## Huck

Dan,

I have to let creebobby give you the details. I've only seen pictures. No drilling of the tailpiece is required. The singles will go into each individual saddle hole. The double has two aluminum block adapters. Stewmac probably carries them.

Shaqattack, great to hear, hope it gives you years of enjoyment.

Huck

----------


## mojocaster

A whole bunch of them popped up on Reverb. Not sure if they are preorders or in stock, didn't dare check  :Wink:

----------


## Huck

> A whole bunch of them popped up on Reverb. Not sure if they are preorders or in stock, didn't dare check


5 Butterscotch Blonde, 1 Fiesta Red. Oddly listed under electric guitars, not tenor electric guitars. All for sale - available now.

----------


## gretschbigsby

New listing on ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/333454034498?ul_noapp=true

----------


## Huck

A dozen for sale on Reverb. I'd say the Tenor Tele has arrived!

----------


## gretschbigsby

I guess that guy who was selling his used tenor tele on Reverb for $800 is out of luck.

----------


## mojocaster

> I guess that guy who was selling his used tenor tele on Reverb for $800 is out of luck.


HA HA HA! I guess that guy can eat a bowl of... ah yeah. I probably shouldn't finish that sentence.

----------


## dan in va

It's a good thing that Fender is about wanting to make more to sell.

creebobby - So far i've failed at finding pics of your saddle conversion.  Might you post a pic and info on how to buy?

----------


## TJe153

I gots me one of the Blue ones. I'm going to send it into the shop for a little TLC, and I ordered some new heavier strings that *should work well with the octave mandolin tuning. I used the EASTMAN guitar guide to tuning since the Fender Tele-Tenor is almost identical scale length. See link below, could be useful for others. 

When I get this hog all setup and ready to roll, it's going on stage with me. Super fun guitar. 

https://eastwoodguitars.com/blogs/ne...s-string-guide

----------


## Shaqattack

Just took a butterscotch out of the box this morning. Just need to shout out CME. I asked them to put some GDAE strings on before they sent it out and they took care of that. Looks good, sounds great. Super fun guitar. Neck length is much easier to manage than my Martin which is a bonus. I will need to shave the nut down a bit to fit the wider gauge G and D strings at some point, but its good for now.

----------


## Guilhem74

Email update from Thomann for Europeans who have placed an order there (think Sweetwater type of company). Guitar should (!) be delivered at the end of February 2020, which really sucks, considering that in this coming leap year, we'll reach the end of February one day later. Anyway, the website was updated overnight and out of all three models, the only one without a tentative delivery date is the blue one… the colour I picked… 
For those who took possession of their new toys, enjoy playing with them, and do not hesitate to post YouTube videos or links to videos with your sweet new axes.
Happy new year to you all!

----------

WaxwellHaus

----------


## fox

I have not seen any for sale in the U.K. or France, there are a few shops saying available to order but not in stock.

----------


## Guilhem74

Try these links. one for Thomann France, the second one for Thomann UK.

https://www.thomann.de/fr/modeles_en...3&oa=pra&ls=25

https://www.thomann.de/gb/t_models.h...3&oa=pra&ls=25

----------


## Guilhem74

You're right though, they'll be available at the end of Feb. in our neck of the woods...

----------


## Huck

> creebobby and Huck - i'm not a facebook guy but am very interested in the brass saddle mod you're talking about.  Does it require more holes in the Tenor Tele tail piece?  Info/source/pics/etc would be greatly appreciated.


creebobby's brass saddle modification pictures.

----------


## dan in va

Huck - Thank you for posting the pics i couldn't access.  That's a really interesting and effective way to get Telecaster saddles on it.

----------


## Verne Andru

> creebobby's brass saddle modification pictures.


Don't flame me but the saddles that come with it are far superior in every way.

I know tele purists love the vintage saddles, but they are a PITA to setup and intonate, cause phase cancellation between the 2 strings on the single saddle and brass [being a soft metal] sucks tone.

----------


## Huck

> Huck - Thank you for posting the pics i couldn't access.  That's a really interesting and effective way to get Telecaster saddles on it.


You're welcome Dan. creebobby seems happy with them - says they add complexity and sound great. I like the look. 

The adapters appear custom made. 

Hopefully creebobby will give us a full report. 

Have a great New Year!

----------


## creebobby

I made the adapters myself out of keychain blanks from the ‘stamp your own stuff’ section at Hobby Lobby.  Cut, drilled, tapped.

----------


## creebobby

Meanwhile I've started in on major mods.

I drilled the back of the headstock for vintage style Klusons.

I wet sanded the rear of the headstock clean and the front down to a 'Nocaster' decal only.
It was tricky to get the 'R' next to the fender logo off!

I sanded the body down to raw wood using a drum sander for the top and bottom and carefully, slowly hand sanded the sides.  So much work!

----------


## mojocaster

What finish are you planning on applying to the body?

----------


## creebobby

I will give my two cents about the brass saddles.  They do all the 'bad' things that Verne says but to me those are all good things.  Depends what you want out of the instrument.

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## creebobby

I'm just going to do a thin coat of amber tinted shellac for now.  Might spray with white blonde nitro later.

----------

mojocaster

----------


## Mandoloon

My preorder hadn't materialized, so I pulled the trigger on the first one I saw pop up online on Christmas Eve. FedEx finally delivered it today -- soo Merry Christmas and Happy 2020 to me!

----------

mojocaster, 

Verne Andru

----------


## mojocaster

Enjoy!!!

----------

Mandoloon

----------


## Huck

> My preorder hadn't materialized, so I pulled the trigger on the first one I saw pop up online on Christmas Eve. FedEx finally delivered it today -- soo Merry Christmas and Happy 2020 to me!


Glad you were able to get one and I hope it arrived setup to your satisfaction Mandoloon. Read a second online review saying their's arrived with bad fretwork.

None on Reverb and only one Fiesta Red on eBay today.

Who did you have your preorder with?

Enjoy! 
Huck

----------

kmmando

----------


## Mandoloon

> Glad you were able to get one and I hope it arrived setup to your satisfaction Mandoloon. Read a second online review saying their's arrived with bad fretwork.
> 
> None on Reverb and only one Fiesta Red on eBay today.
> 
> Who did you have your preorder with?
> 
> Enjoy! 
> Huck



Thanks! Yep, this one arrived in straight-from-factory condition with no additional store-level setup, and it was perfect right out of the box -- no fret issues at all. The tone is great, and the action is nice and low.

Oh, I'd had a preorder with Elderly for a Lake Placid Blue one since the summer, and when I checked with them again on 12/23, they said they still hadn't received the tenor teles in any color yet. Not blaming them, of course -- it's out of their control -- but with no idea when/if Fender was going to fulfill Elderly's order and the ones I saw popping up selling out almost immediately, I decided to buy the next one I saw from a store with available stock. I'm glad I did -- really enjoying it!

----------


## gretschbigsby

Just to report in...  I'm loving this thing.  I tuned it like an octave mando.  I'm not a really good player (really a guitar player, and mediocre at that), but this seems to match my inadequacies ver well. I love Tele's generally, so it feels quite comfortable and I'm getting exactly what I want out if it.  Best $499 I've spent in ages!

----------

Chip Stewart, 

mojocaster

----------


## mojocaster

> Just to report in...  I'm loving this thing.  I tuned it like an octave mando.  I'm not a really good player (really a guitar player, and mediocre at that), but this seems to match my inadequacies ver well. I love Tele's generally, so it feels quite comfortable and I'm getting exactly what I want out if it.  Best $499 I've spent in ages!


I love this!!!

----------


## Huck

> I love this!!!


I'm with you mojocaster! 

I've not been a member of the Cafe for long. But I feel that's what this community is all about; supporting each other and the sharing of knowledge. In this case reveling in the excitement of a new guitar.

----------

mojocaster

----------


## creebobby

I've been working on a detailed blueprint of the body and body componenents.  Here's what I have so far.  It isn't proofed or refined but pretty close:

----------


## Huck

> I'm just going to do a thin coat of amber tinted shellac for now.  Might spray with white blonde nitro later.


Your Esquire build looks great. If you do the white blonde nitro - it will look classic.

Luther Perkins '55



Are you going to keep it with one pickup or are you waiting on a new neck pickup?

Best of luck!
Huck

----------


## Huck

Trifecta!



Ordered yesterday morning from World Music Supply; arrived in 25 hours. Lake Placid Blue is absolutely gorgeous.



"Marilyn" (Monroe), "Rita" (Hayworth) & "Marge" (Simpson).

----------

kmmando, 

mojocaster, 

Verne Andru

----------


## kmmando

This is getting a bit frustrating in Europe!!!!!

----------


## Huck

Hang in there in Kevin. 

It was a lot of frustration and a little bit of fear that prompted me to  get this one. I've had an order with Sweetwater since July. I wanted to see what they provide with their 55 point inspection. I'd been given seven different delivery dates from the beginning of August to December 30th. I didn't hear anything from my sales engineer and was too afraid they were not getting any from Fender. So when I saw the Lake Placid Blue Friday morning I ordered it and now I could not be happier. 

Best of luck, 
Huck

----------

kmmando

----------


## PTOEguy

I've had a butterscotch one on order from my local music store since September.  From the sound of things it has been determined that if you pre-ordered you will are apparently willing to wait.   I'm waffling on whether to cancel my order since I have an Eastwood Classic tenor arriving tomorrow and I can only play one at a time.  I'm thinking of taking a chance that I can get my money back from my local store, try out the Eastwood and then decide whether to buy or not on the Fender when it shows up.  If I take delivery from my local store I can't do a return for cash, just store credit.

----------

kmmando

----------


## Guilhem74

> This is getting a bit frustrating in Europe!!!!!


It is indeed!! I've received an email last saying saying that my Lake Placid Blue Fender Tenor Tele ordered in August 2019 would be delivered as of March 30th!!!!  :Mad: 
I'm starting to really resent this whole Tenor Tele scam… Sorry, need to vent...

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

It's gonna be vintage by the time we get them, if we're lucky!

----------

fox

----------


## PTOEguy

> I've had a butterscotch one on order from my local music store since September.  From the sound of things it has been determined that if you pre-ordered you will are apparently willing to wait.   I'm waffling on whether to cancel my order since I have an Eastwood Classic tenor arriving tomorrow and I can only play one at a time.  I'm thinking of taking a chance that I can get my money back from my local store, try out the Eastwood and then decide whether to buy or not on the Fender when it shows up.  If I take delivery from my local store I can't do a return for cash, just store credit.


It was delivered today - as was my Eastwood Classic tenor.   Amazing how different the two instruments are - the fender is solid body, single coil pickups and tuned in 4ths.  The Eastman is hollow, humbucking and tuned in 5ths.   The fender feels very quality - fit and finish are nice and the switches, etc. feel good.  The Eastwood is nice, but lacks a little of solidness in the feel that the Fender has.

----------

kmmando

----------


## Verne Andru

PTOEguy - yeah those are like apples and oranges. If the Eastwood was a semi-hollow I'd have gone for that but hollow bodies tend to feedback under amplification. If you're not gigging it's not a problem.

You're a fortunate person to be able to enjoy both.

----------

kmmando

----------


## Verne Andru

And just to keep things interesting Fender is releasing a bunch of ukeleles with the fret marker at the 10th. I don't play uke but the tunings appear to be generally in 4ths and pics show the fret marker at the 9th on ukes by Epiphone and others.

Would be interested in hearing the logic Fender uses to make these decisions.

----------


## mojocaster

I applaud Fender for trying something different, but those ukes are FUGLY at best to me. Just gross.

----------


## Verne Andru

Interesting factoid - ukes are the largest selling stringed instrument in the world by a long shot. Guess that's where the money is.

----------


## Huck

> Would be interested in hearing the logic Fender uses to make these decisions.


They could just be following all the other major manufacturers such as Martin, Kala, Lanikai, Cordoba, Oscar Schmidt and Harmony. All of whom place them at the 10th fret.

----------


## Verne Andru

> They could just be following all the other major manufacturers such as Martin, Kala, Lanikai, Cordoba, Oscar Schmidt and Harmony. All of whom place them at the 10th fret.


Some do and some don't. I did a search and it's inconsistent. Adding more baffle is that ukes tend to be tuned in 4ths leading one to think a 9th fret marker would be the preferred placing.



Only reason I bring it up is because the rationale some posted here for Fender putting the marker at the 9th on the Tenor Tele was to appeal to the uke market, yet by all accounts ukes are primarily at the 10th, as you note, with some exceptions.

Contrary-wise the others that have made tenors, like Harmony, have placed the marker at the 10th.

That's why I say it would be interesting to hear the logic Fender uses to make these decisions.

----------

fox

----------


## Verne Andru

Doesn't look like Fender is doing an encore this year

https://guitar.com/news/gear-news/na...guitar-lineup/

----------


## Guilhem74

> I applaud Fender for trying something different, but those ukes are FUGLY at best to me. Just gross.


They're just so annoyingly gimmicky!!!

----------

mojocaster

----------


## mojocaster

> Interesting factoid - ukes are the largest selling stringed instrument in the world by a long shot. Guess that's where the money is.


Interesting factoid (to no one else but yours truly): I play the uke so much, I named my band Uke'n'Smile

Meanwhile, those are still fugly examples of a great instrument :D

----------


## Huck

Dhani Harrison (George's son) has had a Tenor Tele since August 2017.  Helps to have friends at Fender I suppose. More than likely a prototype? Single pickup, volume only knob it seems - Esquire-esque.

From his Facebook:
Dhani Harrison - August 18, 2017 · 
"Tenor Tele ! Where have you been all my life. @mschulz83 you're a boss."



https://www.facebook.com/DhaniHarris...6828223847575/

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## mojocaster

> Dhani Harrison (George's son) has had a Tenor Tele since August 2017.  Helps to have friends at Fender I suppose. More than likely a prototype? Single pickup, volume only knob it seems - Esquire-esque.
> 
> From his Facebook:
> Dhani Harrison - August 18, 2017 · 
> "Tenor Tele ! Where have you been all my life. @mschulz83 you're a boss."
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DhaniHarris...6828223847575/


Cool find!

----------


## Mandobar

I grabbed a LPB blem off Sweetwater this afternoon.  They must have just listed it.  It was now or never.

----------


## vwfye

The one i noodled with today was lacking in fit and finish.  I know that sometimes things get through, so i hope it was the exception.

----------


## vwfye

The one i noodled with today was lacking in fit and finish.  I know that sometimes things get through, so i hope it was the exception.

----------


## john bange

had a friend bring one to a jam last night.  he recieved it Thursday from Sweetwater.  It had none of the issues previously mentioned...fret work and action were great.  I'm am acoustic player but that thing was beautiful.  It sounded great.

----------

kmmando

----------


## Mandobar

Mine should be delivered Monday.

----------

gretschbigsby, 

kmmando, 

mojocaster

----------


## mojocaster

that is always a sexy color on a Tele-shaped body. Congrats and enjoy!

----------


## gretschbigsby

I hope you like yours as much as I like mine.  And the color makes it even better.

----------


## Mandobar

It came Monday, which was kinda shocking.  Sweetwater generally takes an age.  But it is sweet, and I love the color.

----------

kmmando

----------


## trodgers

Let the gouging begin!  I just saw a listing for a Fender Tenor Telecaster on a popular instrument buy-sell-trade site for $100 over list price.  
This really is no fun at all.

----------


## mojocaster

> Let the gouging begin!  I just saw a listing for a Fender Tenor Telecaster on a popular instrument buy-sell-trade site for $100 over list price.  
> This really is no fun at all.


It's only skin off your back if you allow it to be  :Smile:

----------

ajh

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

I readily admit I'm not paying much attention to electric tenor guitar discussions, nor have I read most of the posts other than to discern they're difficult to find. That said, isn't this one of them? And it was confirmed in stock, or was about 45 minutes ago: https://www.melodeemusic.com/shop/c/...-x44721523.htm

----------

trodgers

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Also appears to be another one in blue on that site: https://www.melodeemusic.com/shop/c/...-x44723872.htm

----------

trodgers

----------


## jefflester

> Also appears to be another one in blue on that site: https://www.melodeemusic.com/shop/c/...-x44723872.htm


And a few hours later....

----------


## Chip Stewart

Both are now out of stock.

----------


## Mandobar

Keep an eye out if you are really interested in one.  

https://reverb.com/item/31549420-fen...019-fiesta-red

They pop up for sale when you least expect.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/det...TeleTenARLPBd1

----------

trodgers

----------


## trodgers

Thanks for the tip Mandobar!   Sweetwater had two in stock - now one.   :Cool:

----------

mojocaster

----------


## Mandobar

> Thanks for the tip Mandobar!   Sweetwater had two in stock - now one.


Good for you!

----------

trodgers

----------


## Chip Stewart

> Thanks for the tip Mandobar!   Sweetwater had two in stock - now one.


Congratulations!

----------

trodgers

----------


## fox

Could somebody please tell me the exact string spacing at the nut and at the saddle. Just the total distance between the outer stings preferably in mms.
Thank you.

----------


## Huck

> Could somebody please tell me the exact string spacing at the nut and at the saddle. Just the total distance between the outer stings preferably in mms.
> Thank you.


Fender says 31.75mm nut width. So approximately 5.5mm in from the edge and 7mm spacing.



I'll get the saddle information for you later today if no one else posts earlier.

----------


## Huck

fox I don't know if you saw this thread or if you are interested.




> Hi Bobby;
> 
> Here are dimensions that Steve Pyott took of these beauties.
> 
> Gibson SG tenor guitar
> nut width 30 mm
> total string width at nut 22.5 mm
> string spacing at nut 4mm, 11 mm, 19 mm, 26 mm
> neck width at 12th fret 37 mm
> ...


https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...tar-dimensions

----------

fox

----------


## fox

Thanks Huck just need the saddle spacing now.... what happened to Ed Goist, he was a very keen poster at one time!

----------


## Huck

Tenor Tele Saddle



Looks like ~35mm width of the outer strings with ~12mm spacing.

----------

fox

----------


## kmmando

Still no word in the UK or Europe? 

Getting severely brassed off!

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

Old Town Music in Portland OR has a new blue one in stock, they don’t want to deal with shipping, but if anyone is in the northwest s as nd looking for one, thought I’d point it out!

Thanks,
Baron

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Guitar Guitar here in Edinburgh, who has my deposit for a butterscotch one, tells me that a big shipment of stuff from Fender is coming in next week, and that it should be there! Twitchy to say the least! Hope it appears!

----------


## Huck

> Let the gouging begin!  I just saw a listing for a Fender Tenor Telecaster on a popular instrument buy-sell-trade site for $100 over list price.  
> This really is no fun at all.


https://reverb.com/item/32064481-202...e-limited-rare

_2020 Fender Alternate Reality Tenor Tele - Lake Placid Blue - Limited & Rare
Listed by Leitz Music
Only 1 available $999.99 + Free Shipping_

This would be funny if it wasn't so sad.  :Disbelief: 

The good news is the overpriced Tenor Teles are not selling.

----------


## derbex

> Guitar Guitar here in Edinburgh, who has my deposit for a butterscotch one, tells me that a big shipment of stuff from Fender is coming in next week, and that it should be there! Twitchy to say the least! Hope it appears!


You could be in luck Kevin, just seen an eBay UK ad from a Bournmouth shop quoting delivery in 3 days https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274265082962?ul_noapp=true

----------

fox, 

kmmando

----------


## fox

£400 = $520 .... how much are they selling for in he States ?

----------

kmmando

----------


## kmmando

Fingers crossed Derbex!

----------


## Huck

> Fingers crossed Derbex!


Two on Reverb in the  UK Kevin!

----------

kmmando

----------


## Huck

Just an observation, on Reverb.

In the US the guitar was listed/marketed as a solid body electric "Tenor Tele".

In the UK the three that I has seen for sale are marketed as "Tenor Telecaster" in the tenor guitar section.

No big deal - just something that stood out to me.

----------

kmmando

----------


## Huck

Two Dutch sellers have them for sale.

----------


## kmmando

Mine arrived at last, thanks to GuitarGuitar in Edinburgh. Delighted and away to get it going! Yahoo!

----------

derbex, 

fox, 

gretschbigsby, 

Mandobar, 

Mandoloon, 

mojocaster, 

trodgers, 

WaxwellHaus

----------


## kmmando

And, rawk! The new and hard to obtain Fender Tele Tenor finally arrives!

----------

Chip Stewart, 

Daniel Nestlerode, 

gretschbigsby, 

Mandobar, 

trodgers, 

Verne Andru

----------


## Smurts

Howdy folks! Mine arrived yesterday (in Ireland) from Thomann

A couple of irish suppliers are advertising them too so looks like theyve well and truly hit Europe now!

Can anyone give any advise in how to string it for GDAE? The strings it came with dont seem to be able to carry that tuning (the top and bottom ones anyway!)

----------

Mandobar, 

Verne Andru

----------


## Huck

One option on GDAE strings:
11p-18w-28w-42w ~ 65lbs. About 16lbs. per string.

Congrats on your new guitar.

----------

kmmando, 

Mandobar

----------


## Smurts

> One option on GDAE strings:
> 11p-18w-28w-42w ~ 65lbs. About 16lbs. per string.
> 
> Congrats on your new guitar.


Thanks Huck!

Will give it a go, pretty much in line with my short scale tenor banjo strings!

----------


## Huck

You're welcome - if you can't find a 18w you can use a 17p.



Best of luck

----------


## fox

Most tenor banjo sets won’t have a heavy enough G string, best to use guitar singles or use a banjo set with and just buy a 42 G string.

----------


## Mandobar

Ernie Ball has a wound 18 single you can get.  Try Just Strings or Strings and Beyond.

----------


## Smurts

> Most tenor banjo sets wont have a heavy enough G string, best to use guitar singles or use a banjo set with and just buy a 42 G string.


Yep, intention would be to use something like these and just swap out the g string:

https://www.eaglemusicshop.com/prod/...enor-banjo.htm

----------


## fox

Yes but Eagle sell the puretone strings as singles anyway, I use them for every steel string I use.
They do wound strings in .16 upwards.
https://www.eaglemusicshop.com/prod/...Single-Strings

----------


## derbex

Clifford Essex do heavy gauge sets -only 2 wound though. http://cliffordessex.net/index.php?_a=viewCat&catId=30

----------


## kmmando

And remember that they need to be nickel strings to work with the pick ups....not pb

----------


## Smurts

> And remember that they need to be nickel strings to work with the pick ups....not pb


I would not have known that! Thanks for your advise, and everyone elses suggestions

----------

kmmando

----------


## EJMUSIC

Hey guys,

Im desperately looking for one of these in Fiesta Red, i've pre ordered from probably a dozen different sites, and have actually placed 3 orders only for them to be cancelled days later due to the fact they never had it in stock. Been waiting months and months for this instrument, I haven't been able to play live or rehearse and have had to put the band on hold because I don't have an electric tenor to play at the moment. My last two tenors were shoddy, so the Fender is really my only option at this time. If anyone can point me in the right direction.

----------


## trodgers

Here is a red one that is allegedly in stock at time of posting here.   No financial interest - just trying to help a brother out!

----------


## Mandobar

Butterscotch in stock at MF

https://www.musiciansfriend.com/guit...68025000002000

----------


## EJMUSIC

> Here is a red one that is allegedly in stock at time of posting here.   No financial interest - just trying to help a brother out!


I tried purchasing from them. That was the third or fourth time I actually purchased one and it ended up cancelled because they made a mistake, thats the second time its happened with zzounds, and it turned out that the second time I tried to purchase from them it actually was in stock and they cancelled my order by mistake, then they sold it to someone else without considering holding it.

----------

fox

----------


## Huck

> Hey guys,
> Im desperately looking for one of these... If anyone can point me in the right direction.


Not the color your looking for but Walmart says they have one left:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Squier-Al...onde/862196428

Also Ebay has two:

https://www.ebay.com/i/174209798977?...algv%3DDefault

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fender-Alte...cAAOSwtxdeXsz2

A simple Google search found these.

I've never had an Ebay order cancelled.

----------


## Mandobar

Call Willcutt. Buy it directly from the store.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fender-Alte...cAAOSwtxdeXsz2

----------


## EJMUSIC

> Not the color your looking for but Walmart says they have one left:
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Squier-Al...onde/862196428
> 
> Also Ebay has two:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/i/174209798977?...algv%3DDefault
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fender-Alte...cAAOSwtxdeXsz2
> ...


Those are both butterscotch, said in post i was looking for red or blue.

----------


## Huck

> Those are both butterscotch, said in post i was looking for red or blue.


You didn't even bother clicking on the link did you? Now I know why you haven't been able to find one on your own.

Sorry I tried to help you.

----------

fox

----------


## Huck

For anyone looking for a blue one, there's one on eBay.

https://www.ebay.com/i/174209798977?...61dbeaffa74b26

----------


## Mandobar

While this guy has been looking I’ve bought three. I may give them away to friends or start an electric tenor band. Lol.

----------


## Huck

> Call Willcutt. Buy it directly from the store.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fender-Alte...cAAOSwtxdeXsz2


Calling Willcut, as you suggested, would have revealed that they also have a red one available.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fender-Alte....c100689.m4649

I guess no good deed goes unpunished.

----------

Mandobar

----------


## AndyM

Had a few days playing with my red one from GAK - absolutely love it, keep picking it up and playing it (when I should be doing other things like working &#128578 :Wink:  which is always good.

BUT: yes it really needs a string tree, Ill probably fit one pretty soon. Pressing on the top string over the headstock suddenly makes it sing properly. And my left thumb isnt enjoying the shape of the headstock join.

That all said, tuned GDAD with a 30W and 20W on the bottom strings Im loving the sounds, particularly through a traditional Irish TubeScreamer 👹

----------


## Mandobar

> Calling Willcut, as you suggested, would have revealed that they also have a red one available.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fender-Alte....c100689.m4649
> 
> I guess no good deed goes unpunished.


I know.  Not the first time it's happened and won't be the last.

----------


## gretschbigsby

Ebay is the way to go.  I got mine there....  as mentioned, never had an ebay order canceled.

----------


## kmmando

Anyone found a hard shell case tha takes the tel tenor, a proper fit, not a big outsized 6 string guitar case. better still a tweed cover!

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

You could try this, not sure how the fit is:
https://reverb.com/item/13367551-dou...-guitars-black

I went with the gun case with pick & pluck foam route:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07B7ZMKZF...cuB5ksBDYNpTxE

Solution: 

Thanks,
Baron

----------

gretschbigsby, 

kmmando, 

Mandoloon, 

mojocaster

----------


## mr_tom

So my Tiny Tele arrived today. The build is really solid and the size is adorable. It's much more compact and solid than my Eastwood Classic, which is really a 6-string with a shorter neck. The Tele feels much more like an instrument that is designed to be what it is, rather than adapted from something else.

----------


## Verne Andru

Gun cases work great. I used one for my PeeWees

----------


## kmmando

I have my 1931 national single cone tenor resonator fitting in the Baby Taylor sized case, and I tried the Fender tele tenor in it for overall size, and it's a good fit.
It will need the neck supports reshaped, which is fairly easy to do, so I have ordered one. See how it goes, but looks very promising.

One of these

SKB 1SKB-300 Baby Taylor/Martin LX Guitar Hardshell Flight Case about £87 so a fair price to protect the lovely tenor tele.

----------


## Creeksider

I bought a Butterscotch Tenor Tele a while back (tuned as an octave mando) and had Forrest Lee, Jr.  install a bender on the A-string.  http://forrestcustomguitars.yolasite.com/   Forrest did a fine job, and it's been a lot of fun.  With a whole-step bend on the A-string, FL christened it the "A-whole" bender :>)

----------

Baron Collins-Hill, 

fox, 

kmmando

----------


## AndyM

Fitted a Gotoh RG30 string tree - that's sounding better now  :Mandosmiley:  

Stick bit of post-it note on headstock, measure once, have a cup of tea, measure again, leave it overnight, measure again, drill hole with tiny hand drill...

----------

Chip Stewart, 

kmmando, 

vwfye

----------


## kmmando

Andy, interested to see the addition of the string tree. Can you tell us what advantages and improvement it has made? And any reason for the Gotoh rather than a Fender original? And what distance frim the nut did you place the hole, in millimetres? I may consider this if it is deemed better. Good to see that the original logo has not been compromised.

best Kevin Macleod

----------


## AndyM

Hi Kevin,

Before I fitted it the top string wasn't singing out (huge difference between it and the second from top string), just by putting a bit of pressure on it behind the nut I could hear the difference. Of course it'll depend how far the top string's wound down the tuner, as someone mentioned a bit higher up the thread, but seemed worth trying to sort it properly.

Glad you thought the logo still came through clearly, that's the main thing I was bothered about which is why I went for the Gotoh, it was the smallest (thinnest) tree I could find. Took me a while to decide the spot that was far enough from the nut not to give too steep an angle, but also clear of the logo. It's 26.5mm from the tuning peg side of the nut. Strings are still dropping down pretty steep though.

But it really is like playing a different instrument now. Although you probably could get the same effect by replacing the top string and giving it enough slack so that it was wound to the bottom of the tuning peg...which would be a lot less scary. I'm very used to carrying out very major surgery on (my own) instruments, but not usually when they are brand new. But I'm really, really, glad I did  :Smile: 

Cheers,

Andy

P.S. The trees I bought came in a pack of two, one with a 2.5mm spacer and one with a 5mm spacer. I used the 5mm spacer, but I might sometime get a longer screw and use both of them to give 7.5mm spacing, that will give a better break angle. That all said, I'm an (ex-) mixing desk designer rather than a luthier so all advice should be taken with a large whisky  :Laughing:

----------

kmmando, 

willdrum

----------


## kmmando

Really helpful! Many thanks Andy, tempted to give it a go. 

Cheers Kevin

----------


## shaundeane

Got mine (Placid Blue) about two weeks ago. Strung GDAE. I had Elderly Instruments cut a new nut and upon arrival all was fine. Then, discovered some buzzing above the 5th great. Eventually I replaced the the A string with wound and tweaked the truss rod - well more than tweaked. Now, it plays like a dream. So much fun.

----------


## kmmando

Had good success fitting the tenor into this SKB case, and here's a few snaps of the job, foam, glue and black felt.

A good snug fit and well secured inside, and safe from other gear in the van now.

Link is to Amazon, but there are plenty of other suppliers at competitive prices! Its a good case, and will fit the National resonator tenor guitar as well.





https://www.amazon.co.uk/SKB-1SKB-30.../dp/B0002F79CU

----------

Huck, 

willdrum

----------


## kmmando

Gotoh string tree added as per Andy, and seems to help the sound of the E, and improves the break angle. Delighted!

----------


## Chip Stewart

Fender no longer has the tenor tele listed on their website.  I guess that's it.   :Crying:   Congratulations to everyone who was able to get one.  Hopefully Fender will see the light and make some more eventually.

----------


## kmmando



----------

AndyM

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

Keep an eye on Reverb! They are already showing up on the used market, albeit at new prices.

Thanks,
Baron

----------


## Huck

> Keep an eye on Reverb! They are already showing up on the used market, albeit at new prices.
> 
> Thanks,
> Baron


Recent prices paid on Reverb:
Date-------Condition----Price
4/7/2020	Excellent	$525
3/3/2020	Very Good	$445
2/20/2020	Excellent	$599
2/1/2020	Excellent	$499
1/24/2020	Excellent	$599
12/24/2019	Mint	$550
12/17/2019	Mint	$645

----------


## kmmando

Finally got round to playing the Fender tele tenor a wee bit.

They are all through an old 90s Fender Blues valve amp, and in one video I introduced a wee bit of the BOSS Blues Driver pedal.

But there are a whole range of sounds within it.

----------


## kmmando

This last one has the BOSS pedal introduced half way through ….

----------

AndyM, 

Dave Sheets, 

fox, 

Mandoloon, 

Verne Andru, 

willdrum

----------


## Dave Sheets

Snagged one on closeout from Sam Ash, in blue.  It needed some nut work to get it to play in tune.    Also a bit noisy, I need to line the cavity with copper foil.  Probably still needs more setup, but the construction is good.   Nice sound through a tube amp.    A lot of fun at the price.

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

> This last one has the BOSS pedal introduced half way through ….


wow that's so very different from my Manson, which is a thru neck design. It has a whole different punchy sound. I don't have any single coil tenors to hand (the eastwoods are a bit crap for different reasons - i don't like the wide fretboard on the WE, or the electrics on the Classic). One day I'll get a two pickup one made, ONE DAY!!

----------

kmmando

----------


## Huck

> Keep an eye on Reverb! They are already showing up on the used market, albeit at new prices.
> 
> Thanks,
> Baron


Another used one sold today for $675.

Used Butterscotch Blonde for sale $665 +$45 shipping.

----------


## EJMUSIC

Maybe I got a dud, but my fender tenor tele came with a lot of issues that are starting to worsen. Nasty string buzz I can't quite figure out, some really rough fret work, super high action. and some minor appearance flaws. Super disappointing...

----------


## Huck

> Maybe I got a dud, but my fender tenor tele came with a lot of issues that are starting to worsen. Nasty string buzz I can't quite figure out, some really rough fret work, super high action. and some minor appearance flaws. Super disappointing...


More's the pity. At least you can sell it without losing too much or perhaps any money; it's so sought after.

----------


## Mandoloon

I took a chance and ordered a second one through a seller on Amazon a few months ago, and the neck pick-up didn't work when I got it (whether it was shipped in that state or merely arrived that way is hard to know). The balance also felt off compared to my Fiesta Red. At least the return was pretty painless, though, since it was clearly not in full functioning order. 

Ever the optimist, I succumbed to temptation once again when Elderly finally got their stock in. That LPB arrived in early-ish March and was in pristine condition -- and it felt really well-balanced, just like my first one -- so I've got two in different tunings now and am still enjoying the heck out of them.

----------


## subby13

Mine sounded rough out of the box but after a full set up by a luthier it sounds amazing.

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

Wont last long Id imagine:

https://reverb.com/item/33737843-fen...ntent=33737843

Thanks,
Baron

----------


## subby13

> Won’t last long I’d imagine:
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/33737843-fen...ntent=33737843
> 
> Thanks,
> Baron


Definitely not at that price. One went for like $800 after a long drought recently.

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

And its gone...

----------


## Double Z

> Maybe I got a dud, but my fender tenor tele came with a lot of issues that are starting to worsen. Nasty string buzz I can't quite figure out, some really rough fret work, super high action. and some minor appearance flaws. Super disappointing...


Looks like this one is for sale: https://reverb.com/item/33708009-fen...019-fiesta-red

----------


## PTOEguy

An update - I wound up having the tenor tele delivered the same day as the Eastwood Classic.  The tenor tele was strung DGBE and and the Eastwood was GDAE.   After playing them I determined that the Fender was by far the better instrument for fit, finish and feel, and also the one that I was going to return.   Just didn't bond with it - the sound was a little thin and didn't fit with anything I wanted to play. I think for me the sounds that I would like to get from a Telecaster type guitar occur on the lower strings.  I was thinking of restringing, but ultimately decided that I liked what the Eastwood was doing better despite it being not nearly as well put together.  The guitar store I bought from gave me full store credit (I got a octave pedal for my bass and will be getting a bass setup) - they normally don't do that on special orders, but apparently had another buyer waiting in the wings.

As for playing tenor - my tenor banjo arrived just before we locked down for COVID and I've had a ton of fun on it (tuned CGDA).  I think the Tenor Tele would have been interesting to try in that tuning.

----------


## kmmando

Anyone here tried adjustment of the tenor tele truss rod at all? Curious to know how it went and any advice, should I ever need to do anything with the neck profile.

I'm having a lot of fun with mine, great range of tone and very playable after a few tweaks here and there, string gauges, saddle heights etc. Great value instrument!

----------


## James Rankine

This may be of interest- particularly the discussion around the lack of a string tree and a workaround using shorter tuners.

----------

AndyM, 

kmmando, 

Stagehand

----------


## Papa Dafoe

> Anyone here tried adjustment of the tenor tele truss rod at all? Curious to know how it went and any advice, should I ever need to do anything with the neck profile.
> 
> I'm having a lot of fun with mine, great range of tone and very playable after a few tweaks here and there, string gauges, saddle heights etc. Great value instrument!


Adjusted mine yesterday. Needed maximum relief to end fret buzz. Action is still good though, and it plays nicely. The pickups on these little Teles are superb.

----------

kmmando

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

List price on a BSB:
Fender Alternate Reality Series Tenor Tele 2019 Butterscotch Blonde

https://reverb.com/item/34639337-fen...ntent=34639337

Thanks,
Baron

----------


## Huck

Thanks Baron! I called Moore's guitars back in May when you posted about another BSB on Reverb for $499.99 with free shipping (It sold in minutes).The fellow at the guitar shop was under the impression that they were going to go back into production this summer for a short run. Interested to see if any 2020 serial numbers start popping up.

----------


## Chip Stewart

I can't imagine Fender not making more of these.  Used 2019 Fender Tenor Teles are selling for $899, $400 more than they sold for brand new.  I also wouldn't be surprised if the 2020 models were priced substantially more than $499.   :Mad:

----------


## Huck

I agree Chip. 

With the perceived success of the last rollout, if I were a guitar manufacturer I'd reseach the possibility of making tenors. 

If I were Fender, the Squier Mini would convert to a Tenor Strat tomorrow. They have the 4 pole single pups and the bridge would be a simple mod. Scale length is 23". Slim the neck and route the neck pocket accordingly. Reduce the headstock proportionately and you have a Tenor Strat.

Ibanez could convert the Gio mikro setup similarly.

What do I know! Fender could have lost a ton on this, or maybe manufacturers feel like Bob Taylor that  there isn't a market.

More options benefits us the consumer ultimately. 

Huck

----------


## willdrum

> Fitted a Gotoh RG30 string tree - that's sounding better now  
> 
> Stick bit of post-it note on headstock, measure once, have a cup of tea, measure again, leave it overnight, measure again, drill hole with tiny hand drill...


Thanks!

----------

AndyM, 

Stagehand

----------


## Papa Dafoe

One available at less than US retail if you’re in Canada, or if this seller will ship to USA

https://reverb.com/item/34738141-fen...es-tenor-tele?

----------


## Seonachan

Has anyone checked the pickup wiring on theirs? When mine is in middle position it really sounds like it's wired out of phase. But in all the video demos I've seen of it, it sounds pretty similar. It would seem odd if they're all wired out of phase, whether intentionally or accidentally. But if they're wired in phase, then I have to say I'm pretty disappointed in the tone. Much more Peter Green than typical Tele to my ear. But I haven't seen any other criticisms of this, so maybe I'm just picky?

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

I had my middle position swapped (after I made my review) to the beefier sound, much improved in my opinion, but I know some folks like the way that middle position sounds normally. Series and parallel, I can never remember which is which. In any case, it’s an inexpensive mod to have done. 

Thanks,
Baron

----------

Seonachan

----------


## Seonachan

Series is the beefier mode. I prefer parallel, but wiring it out of phase sort of goes in the opposite direction from series - it gives a thin, nasal tone. If I knew my way around the inside of a guitar I'd experiment to see what's going on, but I'm afraid I'd destroy the thing in the process. Next time I'm visiting a tech I may have it looked at.

----------


## Huck

I wonder what the feasibility is of having a 4-way switch installed. 

With a smaller control plate, I'd imagine the factory installed 3-way switch is smaller. The body cavity may need to be routed out. 

Something for me to inquire about at the local guitar shop.

----------


## Verne Andru

Series/parallel switching can be easily done using a push-pull pot. And it's reversible.

Seonachan - sounds like you're pickups were wired incorrectly. If these are being done by hand, which I assume is the case for a limited short-run, Monday morning mistakes are easy to make. Fender's are typically wired in parallel so if you're getting nasal try reversing the leads on one of the pickups.

----------

AndyM, 

Seonachan

----------


## Seonachan

Made a visit to Jake Wildwood yesterday for some other work, and brought the Tele - he fixed up the wiring and it sounds much better now.

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## AndyM

> Series/parallel switching can be easily done using a push-pull pot. And it's reversible.


Thanks for the idea! I've just done it, using a Bourns push-pull pot in the tone position, and it works really well, gives a quite different and very useful extra sound, much punchier and more up front than the three factory positions.

Even the Bourns switch only just fits, there's not a lot of room behind there - I had to be very careful not to trap wires when fitting it back together. 

Cheers,

Andy

----------

kmmando, 

Verne Andru

----------


## Verne Andru

> Thanks for the idea! I've just done it, using a Bourns push-pull pot in the tone position, and it works really well, gives a quite different and very useful extra sound, much punchier and more up front than the three factory positions.
> 
> Even the Bourns switch only just fits, there's not a lot of room behind there - I had to be very careful not to trap wires when fitting it back together. 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andy


So glad it worked out.

The 2 mods I do on single-coil instruments are the parallel/series and phase-reversal. Both work on push-pulls so they are reversible.

Phase-reversal gives a nasally tone that works well in certain situations - with some effects I get a pretty convincing saxophone tone out of my emando.

Between the 2 mods you get a ton of new tonal options and much more utility out of your instrument.

Cheers - V

----------


## Huck

Hope everyone is well.

Too much time on my hands.  :Coffee: 

Some interesting YouTube videos of the Tenor Tele:










Take care all,

Huck

----------


## Huck

> Let the gouging begin!  I just saw a listing for a Fender Tenor Telecaster on a popular instrument buy-sell-trade site for $100 over list price.  
> This really is no fun at all.





> That is strange but it would make the few available very desirable!


The guitar in the top video above sold for the *$1000* he throws out there at the end of the video.

https://reverb.com/item/35629645

According to Reverb's Price Guide: one sold four days ago for *$950*.

https://reverb.com/p/fender-alternat...ic-guitar-2019

It seems a *Grand* is the new asking price.

https://reverb.com/item/36356868-fen...ic-guitar-2019

*In ten months the value went from $100 over issue price to almost double.*

----------


## lowtone2

I'm a fan of teles, but not sure what to do with a tenor. Play fiddle tunes? I'm looking anyway...

Many of my favorite guitarists play telecasters. Of course all the brilliant country players, but also quite a few fine jazz musicians use telecasters. Ted Greene, Ed Bickert was famous for it, Mike Stern plays a clone, the great Bill Frisell, Julian Lage does beautiful work on his, and those are a few. They work great for jazz because you can get a nice warmth and clarity with the neck pickup, without worrying about a boomy E string like many archtops. 

Too many blues players to mention, but I will mention a couple anyway: Mike Bloomfield, Albert Collins, Muddy Waters, Tab Benoit plays a thinline with humbuckers, but that's still a tele. And I had to laugh when I read in this thread that they are no good for rock. Are you kidding me? Jimmy Page is known for his Les Paul, but he recorded a lot more with the telecaster, and that's what he played live as well for the early years of Zeppelin.

----------


## Mace

and Keith Richards

----------


## Verne Andru

> I'm a fan of teles, but not sure what to do with a tenor. Play fiddle tunes? I'm looking anyway...


It's designed for Chicago tuning, which is E standard minus the lower 2 strings, so it shouldn't be too hard to transition. You can tune it in 5ths but the fret marker is in the wrong place which some might find difficult to work around.

I picked up a few books on tenor banjo/guitar written "back in the day" - one for blues and another for jazz. They both came with standard notation and tab for CGDA and DGBE, so they cover 4th and 5th tuning. When playing in a band setting, rhythm guitar sits in the tenor range anyway, so you really don't lose much and don't step on the bass player. When I play my 7-string jazz-box I use the lower strings for bass and DGBE for rhythm/lead. That keeps the parts nicely in their own sonic space while providing a good tonal spread.




> Many of my favorite guitarists play telecasters. Of course all the brilliant country players, but also quite a few fine jazz musicians use telecasters. Ted Greene, Ed Bickert was famous for it, Mike Stern plays a clone, the great Bill Frisell, Julian Lage does beautiful work on his, and those are a few.


Many of those, Mike Stern's and Brent Mason's being prime examples, are more specifically "Telecaster-shaped-objects." Bridges get changed as do pickups - usually from single-coils to humbuckers. John 5's even has comfort cuts in the slab body. At what point does it stop being a Telecaster?

Some like 'em, some don't. I had a very nice Fender Aerodyne Tele for a time, but aside from that I enjoy other guitars like Stratocasters, 335s and Les Pauls much better. To each their own.

----------

Mandophyte

----------


## Lychgate

> *In ten months the value went from $100 over issue price to almost double.*


Now I feel extra lucky!

I picked a Lake Placid Blue tenor tele, new in store, this week for $849 Australian ($606 US). 

I was a bit shocked to even stumble on one in an Australian store at all.

When you add in that normally Australian consumers end up paying over the odds on imported instruments I was more than happy with the price.

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## lowtone2

You could say the same of any guitar, I guess. How many versions of the Les Paul are there, even without custom modifications? Someone changes the bridge saddles and it's no longer a Les Paul? That said, Ed Bickert played both an off the shelf tele with single coil and one with a humbucker, and even a broadcaster. Ted Greene played the single coil, as does Julian Lage. Some jazz  players prefer the clarity over a humbucker, and some blues and rock players the bite and sting. Mike Stern's instrument is a signature yamaha-built copy with single coil. Yes, Bill Frisell's instrument is custom, even to the scale length. Still it's a telecaster. What else would you call it?

Sure, to each their own.

----------


## kmmando

Here's one use of it, Lowtone2, EADG octave mandolin tuned .... 




Great fun neck to play ....

----------

John Kelly, 

lowtone2

----------


## Huck

Thanks Kevin,

I was going to point lowtone2 toward your videos in this thread. Fine examples of Gaelic music played well. It's always a pleasure to hear and watch you play!

Thought of you the other day - I got a Martin LXM Tenor awhile back with a SKB case like the one you modified for your Tenor Tele. I had the case out moving around some instruments - so I figured I would check the fit for the Tele. I stuck a towel under the body for support and the Fender fit great. I'm going to try and fashion a removeable cushion so I can use the case for 3 different guitars (fits a Martin 5-15T as well). Nice case.

Hope you are well - stay safe.

Huck

----------

kmmando

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

I've been reading through this thread a while back. Interesting re prices. I note on UK sites two  things (eg Richtone or Andertons)... they are saying it's preorder - Andertons advise end of Nov. But the price is £429 as I'd expect. 
Also they're saying they will only ship to the UK. 
So what's our hypothesis for the latter statement?

Have Fender indeed made another batch?
No real interest as our house is groaning at the seams with tenor guitars....  :Laughing:

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

Dear Andertons. 
It is not a Ukulele. It does not have to be in DGBE, in fact I suggest Mr Beattie does his homework...
Yours
Diehard Fifths Man

*not flaming anyone here who actively chooses Chicago since they will no doubt be aware it's not the default tuning for Tenors...

----------


## Huck

> Have Fender indeed made another batch?


Could be. I posted this a few months back:




> I called Moore's guitars back in May... The fellow at the guitar shop was under the impression that they were going to go back into production this summer for a short run. Interested to see if any 2020 serial numbers start popping up.


Rob - sell the Eastwoods and preorder this guitar. I'm guessing that it's a guitar you'll want and there is the chance they will not be available again. It appreciates 100% upon deliver! Worse case scenerio is you get it and hate it so you'll have to sell it for a profit. :Wink: 

Only my opinion.

Huck

----------

kmmando

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

i am finding it impossible to sell the Eastwoods... People just want to buy them for a third of the price. Nightmare.

I've tried!

----------


## fox

Rob, there is such a limited market in the UK and it is so easy to flood it.
 i have sold around 20 tenors this year, that is most of my collection and found it really hard to get half of what i thought they would fetch!
Several VGC vintage models went for less than £200.
I did get a good price for a couple of six strings that i had made, one went for £730 but it took me 150 hours to build it!

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

Hi Fox
Yeah I know - it's a hip, but small market. I'm more into just selling than getting another. Well I'd consider the baritone tenor eastwood as i like the idea of that.
Some makes go easy. I sold on my Shippey Octave Mandolin with some ease, and I told the buyer that the asking price was final. No quibble. Paul's a premium make with a two year wait list. His stuff rarely appears on the market for a good reason. 
Very much harder with Eastwoods as they are readily available.

----------


## Huck

In the US, I conjecture, both Eastwoods would fetch $400-$450 each in little time. Used Eastwoods are not all that plentiful.

Buying (pre-ordering) a new Tenor Tele in the UK is an opportunity that screams buy me. *If I had the opportunity to buy another Tenor Tele I'd buy two - sell one and get one practically free!* Perhaps the demand isn't the same in the UK. History is showing us their value thus far in North America.

Run-of-the mill ca. 1960 Chicago made birch tenor instruments are offered at twice the price they were just 5 years ago. Now ~$500. Prices seem higher that ever.




> i have sold around 20 tenors this year, that is most of my collection...


Mon Dieu fox!, you sold off most of your tenors. You didn't sell your Blueridge did you?

Huck

----------


## fox

Hi Huck yep sold the blueridge 40t but i have kept one of my own made 21’’ scale tenors and a harmony baritone uku  tuned in 5ths plus two tenor banjos .
I also have a half finished tenor guitar in my shed but i have bought a new Blueridge BR 163a six string!

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

i never play my beat up martin - you sure you don't want a bit of vintage mojo... 

I don't play it cause I don't have the room in our house  :Frown:  sad times.

----------


## Huck

> ...i have bought a new Blueridge BR 163a six string!




Absolutely beautiful guitar fox! - just the right amount of bling. Congratulations! You had mentioned that you are playing 6-string more, nice purchase. I'm envious (in a good way).




> but i have kept...a harmony baritone uku  tuned in 5ths


I'll never part with my mahogany Harmony baritone uke. I still have the same strings on it from your recommendation last year. Wouldn't mind getting rid of a few laminate tenor guitars though. I'm tenative when it comes to selling tenor guitars - hard to explain. 

I'd be in trouble if I played 6-string guitars. Less expensive (overall) - more to choose from - I'd have a hundred. :Laughing: 

Good luck with the new Blueridge fox!

Huck

----------

fox

----------


## Huck

If anyone is still looking there is a reasonably priced Fiesta Red one on eBay with a starting bid of $532.00, and the seller is accepting offers.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fender-Teno...cAAOSw5yVfqIZF

----------


## Huck

> If anyone is still looking there is a reasonably priced Fiesta Red one on eBay with a starting bid of $532.00, and the seller is accepting offers.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fender-Teno...cAAOSw5yVfqIZF


It's peculiar. I posted the above using my computer. When I tried to access the link on my phone, the link does not work. Do parsed links not work on the mobile site?

----------


## Papa Dafoe

The link worked for me

----------


## MarkusSpiel

I ordered one thursday and got it today from thomann here in germany. But they wrote me that they wouldnt get a new order but maybe they want me to buy one.  :Wink:  that worked! 
I have a blond one and its pretty nice and fits nicely to my yellow emando and blond telecaster.

----------

kmmando

----------


## Huck

> I ordered one thursday and got it today from thomann here in germany. But they wrote me that they wouldnt get a new order but maybe they want me to buy one.  that worked! 
> I have a blond one and its pretty nice and fits nicely to my yellow emando and blond telecaster.


Congratulation MarkusSpiel. Thomann is still showing a Butterscotch Blonde one in stock - available immediately.

https://www.thomann.de/gb/fender_tenor_tele_mn_btb.htm

Can you please tell me what year it was made?, is first two numbers of the serial number 19 or 20?

Enjoy!
Huck

----------

MarkusSpiel

----------


## MarkusSpiel

> Congratulation MarkusSpiel. Thomann is still showing a Butterscotch Blonde one in stock - available immediately.
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/gb/fender_tenor_tele_mn_btb.htm
> 
> Can you please tell me what year it was made?, is first two numbers of the serial number 19 or 20?
> 
> Enjoy!
> Huck


Hey Huck,
it does start with 20.
A good sign I guess.

Markus

----------

Huck

----------


## Huck

Surprisingly, to me, Thomann is still showing a Butterscotch Blonde as available immediately - 488 €. Their website says can deliver before Christmas: https://www.thomann.de/gb/fender_tenor_tele_mn_btb.htm

In the US - I see none on Reverb and the eBay sellers are all in Japan.

A retail priced Lake Placid Blue in Middlesex, UK on eBay as well - £429.

Happy Holidays All!
Huck

----------


## Huck

Oscillate Music does a nice job demoing in 5ths and 4ths. Sold them both for a fair price. I enjoyed the video, thought I'd share.

----------


## Huck

:Disbelief:  Saw this on Reverb today. Not mine - NFI.  

Complete Set - 3 Fender Alternate Reality Series Tenor Telecasters
$4,995 +$99 Shipping

----------

fox

----------


## Stagehand

Wow!!

----------


## shaundeane

> Had good success fitting the tenor into this SKB case, and here's a few snaps of the job, foam, glue and black felt.
> 
> A good snug fit and well secured inside, and safe from other gear in the van now.
> 
> Link is to Amazon, but there are plenty of other suppliers at competitive prices! Its a good case, and will fit the National resonator tenor guitar as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally was able to order one of these cases, thanks so much for the information. If you see this message, could you give a brief overview of what you did to retrofit this for the Tenor Tele? I can see the pictures, looks like you beefed up the under instrument foam. Did you do anything on the sides or for the neck support? If you provided this detail already, my apologies, just not seeing that and again thanks for the pointer!

----------

kmmando

----------


## shaundeane

Anyone have a particular pedal that really adds something to the experience? I have a pretty basic set up - reverb, delay, looper. I do have a chorus pedal. Not a huge fan of that effect and I have an unusual Jimi Hendrix style Viscous Vibe pedal. Tuned in fifths. Also not really looking for overdrive or distortion. I guess I'm describing the Instant Jazz Comp pedal.  :Smile:

----------


## shaundeane

Anyone have a particular pedal that really adds something to the experience? I have a pretty basic set up - reverb, delay, looper. I do have a chorus pedal. Not a huge fan of that effect and I have an unusual Jim Hendrix style Viscous Vibe pedal. Tuned in fifths. Also not really looking for overdrive or distortion. I guess I'm describing the Instant Jazz Comp pedal.  :Smile:

----------


## shaundeane

Just got the recommended case and it fits great. I wouldn't too it from a truck but more than OK for in house humidification in dry months. Thanks a lot for the suggestion kmmando and Huck!

----------

kmmando

----------


## Verne Andru

> Anyone have a particular pedal that really adds something to the experience? I have a pretty basic set up - reverb, delay, looper. I do have a chorus pedal. Not a huge fan of that effect and I have an unusual Jim Hendrix style Viscous Vibe pedal. Tuned in fifths. Also not really looking for overdrive or distortion. I guess I'm describing the Instant Jazz Comp pedal.


After a lot of years mucking about I put together a rig that handles most chores. I went with separate clean and crunch rigs that I switch between with an A/B pedal.

Each rig has it's own effects chain and amp (low watters) with the looper pedal doing the job of a central mixing station. I run each rig through a separate channel (Left or Right of the looper's stereo input/output) which goes into it's own record bus on a Yamaha AW1600 digital recorder. The looper syncs off the BeatBuddy drum pedal via MIDI so everything stays in time. BeatBuddy (drums) output is recorded on their own stereo channel.

On top of reverb/delay I like to toss in some modulation effects. I use an envelope phaser on the dirty channel that adds a nice wash under the tone. I use a Morley wah pedal that also has a "distortion" circuit with some EQ which I use to beef up things like bass. I got the Korg G3 because of the flanger, but it has some nice settings that do the job of reverb/delay on the clean rig. I do like the Tremvelope - it's a very musical tremolo effect.

I did package/brand and launch Pigtronix so I got to play with some nice effects along the way and explains whey they are on my pedal boards. There are so many effects pedals out there today that it's a challenge even knowing where to start, but that's a big part of the fun.

----------


## Chris Gray

I went with Surf Green! Distressed by vintagerelic.com

----------

Baron Collins-Hill, 

MarkusSpiel, 

trodgers, 

Verne Andru

----------


## Matt

Beautiful!

----------


## cerebarat

It looks like a few of these Squier tenor teles appeared in various places online in January to not much fanfare. I wonder if they were planning a production but shelved it because they were so slammed with the lockdown demand, but a couple of samples made it stateside. 

https://reverb.com/item/47060421-squier-tenor-tele-red

Hopefully a full production will happen at some point in the future.

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

> It looks like a few of these Squier tenor teles appeared in various places online in January to not much fanfare


Do you have a record of more than this one example? I know of this one but not others, would love to get more info on these squires!

Thanks,
Baron

----------


## cerebarat

> Do you have a record of more than this one example? I know of this one but not others, would love to get more info on these squires!
> 
> Thanks,
> Baron



Someone on the Fender Tenor Tele group on Facebook has one that they say they bought from a used shop, can't say for definite that it's not the same one though.

My dream is for fender to do a gold guard duo sonic reissue as a tenor, alongside a gold guard Fender Mandolin. That body shape seems like a natural fit for the narrow neck:



I wouldn't say no to a Fender Bouzouki either:

----------


## cerebarat

Actually looking at it again, I'm almost certain it's the same one. Strange all round.

----------


## Scott R

Lol, that person who says they have one on the Facebook group is me. I do. It is the one from the Reverb listing you posted. So we are back to only one known to exist.

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## Verne Andru

> Lol, that person who says they have one on the Facebook group is me. I do. It is the one from the Reverb listing you posted. So we are back to only one known to exist….


Then you're the person to ask.

Can you tell from how it's made whether or not it is a "real" Squier or could it be something someone put together with some parts and decals? Not sure why someone would clone a Squier, but stranger things have happened.

----------

